# Kuwahara exhibitionist?



## spomalley86 (Apr 9, 2020)

Anyone have a good idea of value for this frame and fork? Its got a little rust and done chipped chrome,  but overall no dents or repairs.  Thanks for your help, as im not well versed in vintage bmx.


----------



## Kombicol (Apr 10, 2020)

Suggest get on over to the bmx museum 
My other favorite forum


----------



## Kombicol (Apr 10, 2020)

__





						What waht? 2016 Kuwahara Exhibitionism - BMXmuseum.com Forums
					






					bmxmuseum.com


----------



## Kombicol (Apr 10, 2020)

Quite a bit it seems


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 10, 2020)

Condition is everything when it comes to collectable bmx stuff.any dents or rust kills the value.yes you will see stuff at ridiculous prices.it never sells. Very few brands actually command that kind of money.most valuable is the rarest early stuff from the 70s and early 80s.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 10, 2020)

That probably is from the early eighties. It's not one I've ever seen before but I used to want a Kuwahara bad.  I was 9 in 1985 and had to settle for a huffy.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 10, 2020)

Let us know what you find out. Neat bike kinda like it.


----------



## spomalley86 (Apr 11, 2020)

I appreciate the info,  I'm going to throw it on Ebay Sunday night and toss it up to the highest bidder


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 12, 2020)

If you hit the rust areas with a lil fine or ultra fine steel wool first you will maximize your profit.just stay off the decals.i agree on the ebay route.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 15, 2020)

This must be the one! 

Should be exciting!









						Kuwahara Exhibitionist BMX Frame and Fork vintage bmx old school original bike  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr">THIS IS AN AUTHENTIC KUWAHARA FRAME AND FORK. THERE IS SOME CHIPPING AS SEEN IN THE PHOTOS. THERE IS SOME RUST AS SEEN IN PHOTOS. THE FRAME AND FORK ARE SOLID AND THIS IS A GOOD RESTORATION PROJECT. VERY RARE AND HARD TO FIND. PLEASE CONTACT ME IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR IF YOU...



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 19, 2020)

birdzgarage said:


> Condition is everything when it comes to collectable bmx stuff.any dents or rust kills the value.yes you will see stuff at ridiculous prices.it never sells. Very few brands actually command that kind of money.most valuable is the rarest early stuff from the 70s and early 80s.



Wouldn't an OA bath fix that right up??


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 19, 2020)

@New Mexico Brant No its the chipped and peeled chrome.besides an oa bath will dull the chrome and kill the og decals.but it looks like he has had no problem finding interested bidders.thats just awsome to see it fetch good coin even with a few issues.it must be a rare one


----------



## macr0w (Dec 21, 2020)

So, what did you get for it?


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 21, 2020)

bikewhorder said:


> That probably is from the early eighties. It's not one I've ever seen before but I used to want a Kuwahara bad.  I was 9 in 1985 and had to settle for a huffy.



Hate to say...... That is NOT from the early 80's what so ever.   Maybe late, but def not early............ Looks more of a Torker if anything.
Kuwi's were first in paint, then chrome..... This was 82-83 ish................I was there, and had both.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 21, 2020)

Mad Mike said:


> Hate to say...... That is NOT from the early 80's what so ever.   Maybe late, but def not early............ Looks more of a Torker if anything.
> Kuwi's were first in paint, then chrome..... This was 82-83 ish................I was there, and had both.



I lived this generation of bikes.  I lusted after them as 10y/o boy.  Somehow this one does not ring a bell but its clearly not a late 80's machine.  According to this page the exhibitionist was a thing in 1984. https://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/kuwahara/4377  That's counts as early 80's in my book.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 21, 2020)

Ok- Let's agree to dis agree.....And all's cool here! BMX was rapidly changing faster than you could imagine. You had to be there in that time- If you were=cool! you got to experience it. Companies sprung up faster and faster. Bike's , time's evolved very quickly..... 
 This was pure BMX= RACING. Those who set the pace of "getting rad" were the real trend setters.......
There were NO X games, the pastel color fad was coming in, and skate park brawls were covered by magazines......
There wasn't "freestyle" or labeled anything of the sort yet.........
I was done in the mid 80's.....= Driver's license.
 I was actually there doing battle at least 3-4 times a week, kept up with the trends, saw what was new, etc.......
That Kuwi is/has to be a freestyler by no means...... And that happened way later. I don't even know if they made one to be honest! Like I posted= Torker, or a cheap knock off.
I was there...........


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 21, 2020)

Just went back and looked at the pics........ Everything Bicycles= The Kuwi distributor/ and or the factory must have been real desperate to stay in the market...... That is NO WAY in hell that is BMX related.  A freestyler. That was a way companies could stay afloat. Different times.        Like I said- I was there. This didn't exist as early, or even mid.......


----------



## spomalley86 (Dec 22, 2020)

macr0w said:


> So, what did you get for it?



Somewhere around 1550.00.


----------

